# 00534 vs. 00537????



## vanessa10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have pts that are receiving cardioverter-defibrillators which would be 00534, but under the code in the relative value guide it says to code 00537 for electrophysiologic studies for cardioverter-defibrillators. When a pt is getting a new cardioverter-defibrillator, wouldnt the Dr always test it? how do i know when to use 00537 instead of 00534????


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 17, 2010)

The CPT for insertion of a cardio-defibrillator is 33216 which crosses to 00530 or 00534.  00530 is for a pacemaker and 00534 is for c-d.  If your docs are providing anesth for an electrophysiological study (they should document that, and then you would either bill the ASA code 00537 or find an appropriate CPT that crosses to 00537)  I don't think that 00537 is always included with an insertion though.


----------



## vanessa10 (Apr 2, 2010)

That didn't really answer my question. I was wanting to know if the Dr writes Insertion and testing cardiac-defib, if the testing would make the asa 00537


----------



## zonae (Apr 8, 2010)

*00534 vs 00537*

This is a simple example of multiple procedures performed for which we can cross to the procedure with the highest base value.  That makes this a 00537 for the EPS procedure.


----------

